# Asked out a guy I liked



## Jennifer Clayton (Nov 19, 2010)

I think, lol. I've had a crush on this guy I like for as long as I have known him, like two semesters in college. And I talk to him and he's friendly, and I went to a couple of study groups where he was there, and he's just really nice and funny.

So me and my friend decided we would both ask out the guy we like, but we had planned it for next monday. Well, we were waiting near the place where my crush works and he got off early, it seems. He was about to leave and I knew the semester was almost over so I swallowed as much fear as I could and asked him if he wanted to get lunch with me some time. He asked if I was talking about this food place we were close to, but I told him we could go where ever he wanted. He said that was fine and that he would let me know when he figured out a good time.

And then me and my friend obsessed over it for like 5 minutes, lol. I feel like a dork posting this but it felt so awesome! I've never been able to step out of my comfort zone like that for someone I like but kudos to courage. But honestly, I'm just hoping he doesn't forget and that he gets that I like him more than a friend. If a guy asked me to get lunch and we weren't like great, great friends where that's already expected, I would assume he likes me. So I'm hoping. :boogie


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Oh lala! You have to let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## 345 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thats great no matter how the date turns out you took charge.


----------



## No Real Help (Feb 8, 2012)

:banana


----------



## kooshi (Jan 10, 2011)

U've got guts  good job!!


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

That's awesome, congrats. I don't think I'd ever be able to do that. I had a pact like that years ago with a friend. She was able to approach the guy she liked, but I chickened out. I still regret it. Good job, that's definitely a triumph over SA.


----------



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

Wooooah, congrats!! :boogie


----------



## LukeT (Mar 31, 2012)

thats awesome!!!!


----------



## adam28 (Apr 13, 2012)

For some reason I've always thought it was easier for girls to talk to guys, but recently I've come to appreciate how hard it is for a girl to approach a guy like this and ask him out. I recently had a girl come up to me and ask me if I wanted to go to the gym or something sometime, and it seems to me like she is trying to ask me out but maybe doesn't have quite as much courage as you did. Thats great that you had the guts to do that, I hope it goes well!


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Wish some girl would do that to me.
If I was that guy I'd do a fistpump right after I got further enough away not to look like a weirdo.

thanks for understanding.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ You mean "fistbump"? 'Cause "fistpump" wouldn't just make you a weirdo, but a creeper.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

That's awesome.  I hope you have a good time together and that things work out for your friend, too.


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

That's brilliant! :clapWell done!
I honestly don't think I would be able to manage that!

Hope you have a great time!


----------



## dk321 (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice!
Hope it works out


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Same here..!!







i askedhim out for a school meet up n we r goin' this may 13









i just wish that everything serves well


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

u go girl


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

NatureFellow said:


> Wish some girl would do that to me.
> If I was that guy I'd do a fistpump right after I got further enough away not to look like a weirdo.
> 
> thanks for understanding.


You are not alone. I would take the fistpump further and probably do a gesture that Mordecai and Rigby do on Regular Show :teeth

I am such a nerd :sus


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Corvus Cowl said:


> You are not alone. I would take the fistpump further and probably do a gesture that Mordecai and Rigby do on Regular Show :teeth
> 
> I am such a nerd :sus


I fistpumped right after when I asked this girl out via the phone and she said yes; then she stood me up and I felt like crap for a while.

Anyways; OP, good job!


----------

